# Daughter's Wedding Shawl



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

I have never posted a picture of my work on KP before either due to laziness or not feeling my work was worthy. But I am so proud of the wedding shawl I knitted for my daughter that I just had to share.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful !!! And the shawl ain't bad, either !!!

Seriously...you should be so proud of your accomplishment !! And this means you'll now have to show up pictures of EVERYTHING you knit !!

p.s. Are you able to share the pattern ??


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Omigosh, that is stunning!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful bride, I know you are showing your gorgeous handiwork, but your DD is deserving of a compliment as well.


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunning !


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl and worn so prettily by your daughter! You must be so proud of both!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Beautiful — both the shawl and bride!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a beautiful bride in an equally beautiful shawl!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a beautiful bride and shawl


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

She is a beautiful young woman...and the Shawl is absolutely gorgeous. (Bet your grandchildren will be super handsome/beeutiful, too! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful bride and beautiful shawl.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

They're both beautiful


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful shawl for a Beauty - well done!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh both our just beautiful pattern please


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

What a treasure.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

She's a real beauty. So is shawl


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's just amazing! How beautiful!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful - both bride and shawl!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I am absolutely breathless.......WOW!
Whaddaya mean, your work isn't worthy to be seen here?
U were kidding, right?


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW to both your daughter and the shawl. Please post some other pictures of your work-would love to see them.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

You are way too modest! Your daughter and your shawl are both gorgeous.
From now on you post everything that you make/made here on KP, do you understand!!... LOL.. just kidding, but really... no need to be so shy... your work is lovely! Well done.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful shawl and work


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

What a lovely shawl. And a beautiful bride.


----------



## luv2quilt247 (Jan 20, 2011)

Both beautiful - just beautiful! Be proud ????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Your daughter is beautiful! The shawl is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

They are both too beautiful for words.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Your daughter is beautiful! The shawl is absolutely stunning!


Agree!!! :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Your daughter is beautiful and I am amazed by the shawl. Please keep on showing your work.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Your daughter is beautiful! The shawl is absolutely stunning!


Awesome! :sm24:


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Stunning work and beautiful daughter!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl. Now you will have to show your other work. I'm sure it's as good as the rest of the projects shown here on KP.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

You are all too kind. Although I agree my DD is beautiful. The pattern was purchased on Ravelry. The name is Cecilia which happens to also be my daughter's name. The wedding was a week ago and I am still basking in the glow. 

I will try to take pictures of some of my other work since you all insist, but I assure you nothing compares to this. Love to you all. 

Namaste,
Linda


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Your daughter is beautiful and so is your shawl
Gorgeous knitting!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I for one certainly will look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

A beautiful bride with a beautiful shawl. You should be very proud of yourself as you have a stunning piece of work. xx
I will have to ask future d-in-law if she would like one as our son has decided to take the plunge October 2018 I have already got patterns and look forward to working in 2ply

:sm02: :sm24:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! Beautiful bride and lovely shawl to grace her shoulders. Well done indeed!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunning! You should be proud of your work. Beautiful daughter. Your shawl will be a treasured heirloom.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous both bride and shawl.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

oh wow! What a beautiful shawl and the perfect heirloom to pass down. Great job.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Your shawl is beautiful. You should never have doubted your talents.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful shawl and model! You should post pictures more often. :sm24:


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

What a beautiful wedding shawl - you can just see how much your daughter loves it! Well done!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

It is a gorgeous shawl and your daughter is a lovely bride. Do post more, it can be inspiring for us and encouraging to you! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful, both bride & shawl


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

OMGosh! That shawl is gorgeous and so is your daughter. Is she a model? I thought it was a professional photo for the pattern when I first saw it. What a beautiful picture. You are an accomplished knitter, so please do share in the future!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Both your daughter and shawl are absolutely beautiful - you should be proud. Please post more of your work.


----------



## MyDogHasFleece (Apr 20, 2016)

That is so pretty. As is your daughter. Fabulous lace work on that shawl....you should be proud of it!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Stunning. Is this the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wedding-shawl-cecilia

Look forward to seeing your other works. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Oh you should be so proud, of both the shawl and your beautiful daughter


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

The bride is very beautiful. Your shawl is a BLUE RIBBON winner. You will have to post more of your items.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, absolutely magnificent shawl for a gorgeous bride!! Your work is fabulous and you have every reason to be proud. Sending my best wishes to the happy couple!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

It is stunning just like your daughter! Great work!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow...you are kidding us right? Beautiful bride and beautiful shawl.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Your shawl and daughter both are just beautiful!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Your daughter was a beautiful bride, especially in your gifted lovely shawl.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you all once again for your kind words. My daughter is actually a Kindergarten teacher and she is 42 years old. But the joy we all felt that day shown through. 

Crispie, that is in fact the pattern. I used a rayon blend fingering yarn that I ordered a cone of from England to make sure I could make it all without joining yarn. I would have used silk, but I find it hard to work with. I probably have enough yarn to make three more. I really enjoyed this project but there was a lot of frogging going on to make sure it was perfect, so it took me three months working on it every day for two to three hours. I found that if I knit longer than that I started to make mistakes. I need a rest from fine lace for now. 

I was going to try to post another picture here but I don't see a link to do so. Thank you ladies. 

Linda


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

What a gorgeous shawl!! I hope my daughter doesn't get wind of the idea that mom should make her a wedding shawl! LOL Your daughter must be so pleased.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful shawl and daughter! You should be very proud of it!


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

It was a labor of love.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Crystalinda said:


> You are all too kind. Although I agree my DD is beautiful. The pattern was purchased on Ravelry. The name is Cecilia which happens to also be my daughter's name. The wedding was a week ago and I am still basking in the glow.
> 
> I will try to take pictures of some of my other work since you all insist, but I assure you nothing compares to this. Love to you all.
> 
> ...


Beautiful beautiful beautiful work

What yarn did you use, it looks so soft ☺


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

I found the instructions. Here is a shot of us sharing the love.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

So glad you decided to share your photo. Absolutely stunning and what a beautiful daughter. You should be very proud of both.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

I am. Thank you. ????????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful shawl for a beautiful bride.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, lovely daughter and shawl, you should be proud of both.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Breathtaking, what a treasured gift. So very lovely.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Rayon fingering yarn.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Nanamel14 said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful work
> 
> What yarn did you use, it looks so soft ☺


Rayon fingering yarn.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous bride in a gorgeous shawl!
:sm24:


----------



## crochetnewby (Sep 29, 2017)

Beautiful Shawl! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow! You should be very proud! It is absolutely gorgeous and so is your daughter!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Crystalinda said:


> I found the instructions. Here is a shot of us sharing the love.


I love this photo of you both. Your daughter is gorgeous and the shawl is breathtakingly beautiful.

Congratulations on your daughter's wedding. I wish her a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work, stunning pic ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work, stunning pic ☺


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Both are stunning.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! that is stunning, with knitting like that you will have to share a lot more of your work. Congratulations to both you and the bride.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Classy, so vintage looking. 
I’m sure it will be worn by the brides in your family for generations to come. ????


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous exquisite shawl????????????


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely divine. Your daughter made a beautiful bride.


----------



## Annie T (Aug 25, 2017)

Absolutely exquisite - both the bride and the shawl. Well done you !


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

A beautiful woman wearing a beautiful shawl. You should be proud of both.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

that is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

So beautiful! Your dd and you work! You deserve to be very proud!


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Simply gorgeous !!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

You have every right to be proud. It is absolutely beautiful.
You did heirloom work and it looks beautiful on your daughter.
Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knitbits (Sep 18, 2016)

Just WOW! Your daughter looks lovely in her beautiful shawl!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful bride, beautiful shawl. Great job!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

All I can say is "Beautiful"....


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Both the bride and the shawl are beautiful!


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful daughter and exquisite shawl. You have every right to be proud.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful bride, beautiful shawl, an heirloom to be, no doubt. Congratulations!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Crystalinda said:


> I have never posted a picture of my work on KP before either due to laziness or not feeling my work was worthy. But I am so proud of the wedding shawl I knitted for my daughter that I just had to share.


Beautiful!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Lovely--both the shawl and your daughter. May she and her husband have many happy years together!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely! Just lovely!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! Words fail me. Fantastic!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely superb! !!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and bride.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I can see why you'd want to share this; what beautiful work (and gorgeous model!!)


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Both are beautiful


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! So is the shawl. Congratulations to the bride and groom!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Your daughter made a beautiful bride. I'm sure you are a proud mother!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beautiful picture, the shawl and daughter, what a keepsake for her to have


----------



## jcp-yarn (Jul 15, 2017)

What a treasure for your daughter! Such a gift. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that is simply stunning. You should be proud and I am certain your daughter will cherish it always. Wonderful wonderful work.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your daughter is beautiful, and your work is amazing. Please keep posting your work!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful and it looks so attractive on your beautiful daughter...


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful daughter & shawl.


----------



## gramknit (Jun 17, 2016)

Shawl and bride are absolutely stunning!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are both beautiful.

You should be very proud of your work, absolutely stunning shawl.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Absolutely Gorgeous bride and shawl. Thank you for sharing ????????


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

Beautiful bride and gorgeous shawl. Bravo


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful shawl on a beautiful woman! :sm24:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!!! PATTERN?


----------



## marimont (Aug 11, 2016)

You work is, indeed, exquisite. A treasure. She looks beautiful in it. If you can knit this, I'm sure all your other work is reallly good!


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful bride, beautiful shawl. Congratulations on both :sm24:


----------



## Moggie13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Stunning x 2.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Really pretty! I bet it Took lots of patience to do this one.


----------



## JanTig (Aug 3, 2016)

So pretty!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Absolutely SUPERB!!! Please post more because it is really inspirational.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

You should post more of your projects. You are very gifted. Both daughter and shawl are lovely.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

What a gorgeous work, you must share more often it is fun to see others' work and it is inspirational.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bride and shawl are gorgeous.


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow absolutely beautiful. What a lovely picture it would make enlarged and framed. Congratulations to your daughter and her husband may they have many years of happiness ahead.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful....both shawl and daughter.....


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'm just repeating what countless others have already said, but your shawl is stunning, as is your daughter!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a treasure! Well done!


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful heirloom


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Absolutely magnificent!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

A beautiful bride in her beautiful shawl. Congratulations!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

You should be proud! That's beautiful, as is your daughter.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Exquisite!!!! ;0)


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow! The photo, shawl and bride are amazing!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Exquisite!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your shawl is awesome and your daughter very beautiful!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW. That is absolutely stunning. No wonder you're proud. You should be. Beautiful work (and model). :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## harmonymilll (Mar 23, 2014)

Glad you posted it!


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

This is beautiful! I'm sure your daughter was overwhelmed with the love you put into doing this for her.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

You should be proud! Beautiful.


----------



## mazydazydinah (Oct 1, 2012)

wow, this is truly beautiful. Well Done You. and also a beautiful daughter as well. I bet your eyes need to go to bed for a week now.. Marion


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

The shawl and your daughter are both Stunning!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beauty on Beauty! Fantastic photo.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

You should be proud it's beautiful. Please continue to share your work we would love to see what you make.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Absolutely beautiful !!! And the shawl ain't bad, either !!!
> 
> Seriously...you should be so proud of your accomplishment !! And this means you'll now have to show up pictures of EVERYTHING you knit !!
> 
> p.s. Are you able to share the pattern ??


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ahnorton (Feb 11, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl, gorgeous bride!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

inkie said:


> You are way too modest! Your daughter and your shawl are both gorgeous.
> From now on you post everything that you make/made here on KP, do you understand!!... LOL.. just kidding, but really... no need to be so shy... your work is lovely! Well done.


Amen. Well said.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Stunning!!!! What a beautiful work of love. I can't imagine the work involved in making the shawl. Your daughter is beautiful as well.


----------



## granniejoan (Dec 2, 2013)

Absolutely Stunning


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

The shawl is gorgeous on your beautiful daughter. Congratulations.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

They are both gorgeous.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## bpramanik (Jun 23, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

Both your daughter and your shawl are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That wedding shawl is gorgeous....and what a beautiful picture of your daughter wearing it. Congratulations


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

That shawl is stunning and your daughter is beautiful too.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

GORGEOUS????????????


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful. And my hat is off to anyone who does nupps!!!! Your daughter is smiling so I know she loves the shawl and I send blessings for a wonderful marriage. Her hubby has a wonderful mother-in-law!!!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Gorgeous shawl and bride!!!


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Just astounding you made that! Gorgeous indeed. Lots of love in it, it shows.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

You should be proud, it is absolutely beautiful as is your daughter. You do wonderful work.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Both bride and shawl are beautiful!!!


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl and bride.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! A keepsake for sure!


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

Wonderful work and very classy photo. Congrats!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Magnificent, in every way!
A lifetime of happiness to your family.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Your daughter is gorgeous and her shawl is magnificent! Be very proud!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Beautiful bride and equally beautiful shawl. Good job!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautifully knitted shawl.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful bride and shawl - truly a labor of love! Perhaps she will one day have a daughter who will wear it as well.


----------



## Hawaii (Feb 7, 2016)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Queen Wisteria (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful! 
A monumental day to remember for all. :sm17:


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Both are beautiful


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous...both!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Both are beautiful your daughter and the shawl.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Pure dead brilliant! What a great gift. Great work. Nicely done, and she will treasure it forever!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and stunning bride. Something to be proud of.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Both your daughter and the shawl are beautiful!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Two beauties.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Absolutely breathtaking! I wouldn't be able to do that in a lifetime! I'm sure she wore it proudly! Beautiful woman, BTW!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning! Beautiful bride.


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. I would so much like to do the same for my daughter, but I also afraid that I am not good enough for anything that special.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning. Thanks so much for sharing your picture with all of us.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful picture. A beautiful bride and a beautiful shawl.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What an amazing lace knitter you are! That shawl is an heirloom, just exquisite. And your daughter looks so stunning in it too. Thanks for sharing it with us. 
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh wow, that is beautiful. The shawl looks wonderful on your daughter, congratulations on a beautiful daughter's wedding and one incredible shawl!!!


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Be proud of your shawl and daughter - both are stunning.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful shawl & bride. Outstanding work. ????????????


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful shawl on a beautiful bride! I want to see all of your work now.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

What a gorgeous bride and incredible heirloom for her!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

The shawl is just gorgeous. Your work is beautiful. And your daughter is stunning.


----------



## ConnieV (Feb 8, 2012)

That is beautiful. Both the daughter and the shawl. Would love the pattern also.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

All I can is WOW!! Both absolutely beautiful.....


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning! What a great heirloom you have created!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

You have a right to be proud that is one fabulously beautiflu shawl for one beautiful bride!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning shawl and daughter!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow. Absolutely gorgeous. You should post more of your projects. I assure you, the projects I post are not perfect!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Stunning shawl. Your work is "first class", come on, let's see some more of your projects.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Good for you.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your shawl is stunning and a beautiful bride to wear it. Simply lovely.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

you should be proud of daughter and shawl


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and daughter.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

Simply stunning


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've never seen such a beautiful shawl


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Both are beautiful bride and shawl you should be very proud your knitting is fabulous


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful shawl & a lovely daughter as well. Nice work.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my, that is super lovely. Your DD is a beautiful woman and wears it well.


----------



## Komitt (Oct 29, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh that is a gorgeous shawl and bride!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh that is a gorgeous shawl and bride!


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow.... That is beautiful!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl for a gorgeous bride.


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the most beautiful handmade item I have ever seen!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Exquisite shawl and your daughter is beautiful!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Exquisite shawl, beautiful bride!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is beautiful shawl


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you are a wonderful craftswoman! your work is outstanding. I know that beautiful shawl will become a treasure for all your descendants ! She looks so beautiful. 

Please continue to show your work! we all are interested in seeing what you do!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful - you have every right to be proud


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

That has to be the prettiest shawl i have seen. What pattern is it. Your daughter is just gorgeous.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Pattern is Wedding Shawl Cecilia available in Ravelry.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work of art, your daughter is stunning ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work of art, your daughter is stunning ☺


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

That is breathtaking as is the bride. Wow!


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Teacher's Mom said:


> Really pretty! I bet it Took lots of patience to do this one.


Lots and lots and much tinking to correct errors. But it was well worth it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Larkster said:


> Beautiful, beautiful. And my hat is off to anyone who does nupps!!!! Your daughter is smiling so I know she loves the shawl and I send blessings for a wonderful marriage. Her hubby has a wonderful mother-in-law!!!


The nups were a bit of a pain but doable. And yes, my daughter loves the shawl and my son in law does love me as I do him. Thank you for the comments.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Queen Wisteria said:


> Beautiful!
> A monumental day to remember for all. :sm17:


It certainly was! I had a ball!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

The photo left me almost speechless! Oh yes, the wedding shawl is fabulous! I would so like to see it spread out! Your daughter is so very gorgeous! It certainly looks like she is thrilled with your lovely creation! So glad you posted!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Exquisite, both shawl and daughter.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Dottie Kon said:


> Absolutely breathtaking! I wouldn't be able to do that in a lifetime! I'm sure she wore it proudly! Beautiful woman, BTW!


I didn't think I could do it either but my motivation was very great. You see, I am a cancer patient and my daughter was afraid I wouldn't make it to her wedding and this way she has tangible evidence of my love for her. She says she can actually feel the love when she wears it. You don't know what you can do unless you try.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

shawaneemom said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. I would so much like to do the same for my daughter, but I also afraid that I am not good enough for anything that special.


You can do it if you try.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

I am overwhelmed by the response. Thank you all for the warm fuzzies. I won't be so shy in the future. 

Namaste,
Linda


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Just gorgeous! Beautifully done.


----------



## cute kitty (Oct 7, 2017)

It's gorgeous, and your daughter looks good in it.


----------



## KatieLady (Jun 4, 2017)

That shawl is absolutely stunning! So beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

As everyone else has mentioned, I too must join in to say congratulations to the Bride and Groom. 
The shawl is stunning, oh absolutely stunning, have you thought of sending a photo to the designer, I'm positive she would also be thrilled to see such a beautiful loving bride modelling it.
Please continue to post photos of your other projects and future ones too.
Be strong and positive with your cancer, keep fighting this beastly monster. HUGS!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am speechless!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That shawl is stunning, as is your daughter! :sm24:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous - the bride and the shawl!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow that is stunning


----------



## flicka484 (Sep 29, 2017)

It is absolutely stunning! Your daughter is beautiful and the shawl and she compliment each other perfectly. What a lovely pattern and so well executed. You should post more of your work.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy that you shared this wonderful piece of work. It is beautiful????


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Crystall ,I can't imagine WHY you were not out on the street stopping people to show them this gorgeous work of art !
It's BEAUTIFUL and so is your daughter , lucky girl .


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Both are very beautiful.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful bride. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

You have every right to be proud...of both the shawl and your beautiful daughter☺


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful! Both daughter and shawl! :sm24:


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely daughter and shawl.


----------



## GuyLydig (Oct 4, 2012)

Both are gorgeous. Post, post, post!


----------



## Sue Knott (Oct 8, 2015)

lovely


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful Bride and the shawl is lovely


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

Very beautiful!????


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> As everyone else has mentioned, I too must join in to say congratulations to the Bride and Groom.
> The shawl is stunning, oh absolutely stunning, have you thought of sending a photo to the designer, I'm positive she would also be thrilled to see such a beautiful loving bride modelling it.
> Please continue to post photos of your other projects and future ones too.
> Be strong and positive with your cancer, keep fighting this beastly monster. HUGS!


Great idea about sending photo to designer. I will do that. And thank you for the hugs!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Both your daughter and your shawl are beautiful. I look forward to seeing more of your work. Aloha... Bev


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! Lovely bride!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Gorgeous, what a lovely bride she was! :sm02:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Both beautiful.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

So beautiful.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

simply beautiful


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

The bride and the shawl are both STUNNING!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

So beautiful. Both your daughter and her shawl!


----------



## lsorum (Nov 18, 2015)

oh my goodness what a beautiful shawl and your daughter is gorgeous, two things to be right proud of!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

That is exquisite, one of the nicest wedding shawls I've seen. Your daughter does it proud and you should be justly proud of both.


----------



## Miss Behavin' (Jun 1, 2017)

Very beautiful and I'm sure it made her day just that much more special!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful bride and shawl.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Your daughter and the shawl are amazingly beautiful. It will be an heirloom for sure.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

So elegant and beautifully knit. Your daughter made a beautiful bride! Congratulations.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## nirvana26uk (Mar 29, 2013)

beautiful bride and beautiful shawl, absolutely lovely


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how lovely!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, the shawl and the model! 

Please do share more of your work, if this shawl is anything to go by, it will be well worth seeing.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful! You underestimate yourself!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

wow you should be! that is absolutely gorgous!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Just STUNNING, and your daughter is beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning shawl and bride. Both beautiful.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

It makes me want to stop what Imaking for my grandson's bride and do this. I want a family heirloom. Will you share the pattern? Your call but I would appreciate. 


Thank you.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I have searched shawls for so long but this is the most beautiful. Kudos to you.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Crystalinda said:


> I have never posted a picture of my work on KP before either due to laziness or not feeling my work was worthy. But I am so proud of the wedding shawl I knitted for my daughter that I just had to share.


Your daughter is a radiant beautiful bride, and your shawl is just as gorgeous as the bride.
Please do not be shy or afraid to post your pictures of your work on here, we love to see
them all.

Congratulations on your daughters wedding and your beautiful shawl. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful ! You really must post more of your work well done !


----------



## knittingnook (Feb 19, 2017)

Lovely bride, lovely shawl.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

SO VERY ELEGANT!!! She is gorgeous, too...HUGS...GG


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful bride and shawl!!! I hope you continue to post photos of your work. ????


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful love it


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It is beautiful just like your daughter. :sm24:


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

A very lovely shawl for a very lovely bride!


----------

